# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  شروع کار با میکروکنترلرهای AVR

## kiosksoft

سلام به همه

من میخوام برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر ها رو یاد بگیرم,بطوریکه بتوانم کارهای عمومی خودم را انجام دهم,مثلا یک بورد تبلیغاتی ساده که متن ساده رو تکرار میکنه, یا اینکه بدون استفاده از کامپیوتر شخصی بتونم به یه چاپگر دستور چاپ بدم.یا اینکه کیبورد ساده درست کنم که هر کدام مثلا یه عمل ساده انجام دهند.
تاپیک های دوستان رو مطالعه کردم اما چون مبتدی هستم,نتوستم به اون صورت که خودم میخوام استفاده کنم.

حالا خواهشی که دارم اینه که بهم بگید از کجا شروع کنم؟ از چه محیطی برای برنامه نویسی استفاده کنم؟ چه ابزارهایی برای شروع نیاز هست؟

البته یه کتاب راهنمای جامع AVR گرفتم که دارم اونو میخونم که بیشتر ساختمان avr رو توضیح داده است.

*ممنون میشم اگه خلاصه و مفید برام توضیح بدید و کمکم کنید.*

فقط اینو بگم که من فقط شکل avr رو دیدم لطفا تخصصی صحبت نکنید که متوجه بشم.

به امید اینکه این تاپیک برای مبتدیانی که در بازه های زمانی مختلف به این سایت میپیوندند مفید واقع باشد.

با تشکر

----------


## mhmmdshirazi

خوب چند تا نکته پیش میاد اینکه خودت چه زبان یرنامه نویسی بلدی.
اگه c بلدی من بهت codvision avr رو پیشنهاد میکنم اگه هم c بلد نیستی یاد بگیر چون codvision خیلی نرم افزار خوبیه و با 6 نوع پروگرمر ساده پروگرم می کنه.

----------


## kiosksoft

سلام

دوست عزیز من زبان C کامل بلدم, Codvision هم گرفتم حالا بفرمایید که : چه ابزارهایی برای شروع نیاز هست؟ عملی میخوام کار کنم ,یه تمرین ساده چیه؟

----------

